# Fellow Employee Injured today.



## JS Landscaping (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey guys, need some prayers and thoughts for a fellow employee of the company I work for. Lost 2 fingers today in an accident. Was in the lawn care division of the company, I guess somehow his hand slipped into the impeller on the vac system on one of the mowers, when he pulled the tube off to check to see if it was clogged. A simple mistake that could have been easiliy avoided by shutting down the machine. Makes you realize how when you work with a piece of equipment everyday, you become too comfortable with it, and you loose respect for it. The doctors wernt able to re-attach his fingers due to the mangeled nature of them. Although this may not apply to arborculture, it is a reminder to slow down and take your time, and dont take short cuts, cause accidents do happen. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy $#@^(! How many did he lose?


----------



## masiman (Nov 12, 2008)

JS Landscaping said:


> .... Lost 2 fingers today in an accident.....



He lost 2.


----------

